# how do I give kitty a shower? <ow!>



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

So my two kittens aren't fond of the shower. I don't have a tub in which to bathe them. Any suggestions on how to hold them and comfort them during our joint shower? Or should I try the kitchen sink? Usually, I end up pretty bloody.

Also, I tend to bathe them when they start to smell like three-day-old tuna, once every two months or so. Is this reasonable?

Thank you!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

How old are they? And why do they smell? Most cats keep themselves very clean and there isn't much of a reason to bathe them.

I've given mine three baths since I got him. Once when he was shedding tons of hair, I figured a bath might help (for a day or two anyway). The second time, he had peed all over himself in his carried on a trip to the vet (poor thing hadn't gone all night after a bad reaction to vaccines... wouldn't move enough to go to the box). The last time he has some nasty sticky junk all over him (I'm thinking it was Christmas tree sap).

Anyway, I'd suggest the kitchen sink. My cat is full grown, 11lbs and I still only use the bathroom sink to wash him in.


----------



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

*bathing*

They are eight months old. I'm not sure why they smell, but after a while, they just start to stink of old fish. And its not just after they eat :? Perhaps I should be less sensitve about it?

And perhaps I should give the sink a try next time...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've bathed my cats by using a washcloth. First with a soap/water solution. Then rinsing off with plain water. I think the noise of the shower scares them. My method also avoids getting soap and water in eyes and ears.

They don't like it, and complain loudly, but I haven't gotten scratched. (yet) 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My guess is that the odor is bad breath. However, if you want to shower them, I would put a remote control device on the spigots, get in your car, aim the remote cotrol at the house, and go to a department store for a new shower curtain, drapes, and rug set. Make sure you are well protected before you open the bathroom door. It would be best to stop at an Army/Navy supply store and get a complete set of cat proofed clothes, including a helmet.









Seriously, I would just use baby wipes--unscented would be fine, but the scented ones would be more effective- and wipe the cat well. Good luck!   (The urinating in the kitty carrier would probably necessitate the body armor and a dip in the sink.) I used to raise collies, and the pups were cat size or larger before they left. I wiped them with a cloth, spritzed them with one spray of light cologne, brushed it through, and they were fine. I got this hint from other breeders. Of course, puppies don't bathe themselves as much as kittens do!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

One of my roommates insists that Buddy stinks, and has wanted to give him a bath for a while now. But I don't smell a thing and think she's crazy  You could have a very sensitive sence of smell.

(on another note, buddy stepped in poop and pee in the litter box today, then when he tried to clean himself, got some on his belly, i intervened and i HAD to give him a half bath. I used the bathroom sink, with warm water, and had a BIG sweater on to avoid claws!)


----------



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

*washcloths and baby wipes.*

oooh! now we're talking. say goodbye to scratched wrists and bloody shower curtains!

kittens beware of washcloth man (I might just order a scratch-proof body suit while I'm at it).


----------



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: washcloths and baby wipes.*



kaxixi said:


> (I might just order a scratch-proof body suit while I'm at it).


And have a big 'W' sewed on, too.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

I've only had to bathe one of my cats regularly. I adopted her when she was 2 weeks old from an overcrowded shelter after her mommy died in a fire. She never bathed herself, never. I always suspected it was because she never learned how because she lost her mama so early on. I'm rambling now, but I did successfully wash her many times. I always used the kitchen sink. I'd fill up one side with warm, clean water (have a cup handy) and sit her in the dry side of the sink. A little Dove dishsoap into my hand and wash & rinse away. Make sure you have a good grip.


----------



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

*mothers*

my kitties also lost their mother when they were young (they were apparently abondoned, and I adopted them from the lady who rescued them). they do clean themselves, though.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: washcloths and baby wipes.*



kaxixi said:


> kaxixi said:
> 
> 
> > (I might just order a scratch-proof body suit while I'm at it).
> ...


Way to go! How wonderful that you're caring for the little ones!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think the "kitty wipes" work very well too. I just used them when Jack got "stud tail" a couple times and he was looking greasy. 

What do you feed your cats? That might be affecting the way they smell. Tuna actually isn't good for cats on a regular basis, so I hope it's not that.


----------



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

*food*

I feed them dry food, with canned food once a week or so (tuna also, but the kind for cats).


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

For reasons why wet food is better for your cats, go to www.littlebigcat.com and browse the articles on the topic, if you're interested. In the meantime, perhaps you could try giving your cats another flavor and another brand. Low-quality brands like Friskies, Fancy Feast, Iams, and 9 Lives (grocery store brands) aren't very good for your cat, and can also lead to stinky poos and *might* be contributing to a stinky kitty. If you try a higher quality brand like Wellness, Felidae, Solid Gold, Eagle Pack, Nutro, etc -- you might have better luck. Also -- try chicken and turkey rather than fishy foods -- fishy ones aren't as good for kitties and can be more addictive sometimes.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

8O Shower a cat!!! Well, I hope you make it out of the shower alive!!! :lol: You are in for a lot of claws and more claws......Did I mention claws? 

I'm scared just thinking about putting a cat in water!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Bosco would get a stinky bum and then I knew it was time to take him in to have his anal glands expressed. Bad breath, maybe?

Other than that I dont believe that cats smell.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

I make sure that Tiger has a slip-proof mat to stand on, and I also put plastic step-stool in the tub. He can stand with his front feet on it, while I use a cup to pour warm water on him. I hold him steady (with his feet on the mat or stool) with one hand, then shampoo and rinse with the other. I don't bathe him often unless he gets poop all over, but he seems happier when he has something not so slippery to stand on. 

If you bathe them in the sink, just make sure to put a washcloth or rubber mat on the bottom (and keep TONS of towels handy.)

Good luck!


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

If the problem is bad breath then bathing wont do any good. I've heard/read that C.E.T chews were good for bad cat breath.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy does the bathtub thing.....I fill the tub about 3 inches (enough to splash in) and then get the kitty shampoo and start washing. She just kinda gives me these looks like "why in the world are you doing this mommy????" She doesn't scratch or yell (she's got some siamese in her somewhere) and when its all over i towel dry her to the point where she's not dripping and then she finishes up. I have enclosed some pics, she got her last bath last week.......
















.......before that it was bout 6 months ago..she's not a messy kittie, she just needs a bath every once and a while to lessen the shedding a little.......... i recommend luke warm water and lots of soothing words about the kittie in the bath and that really relaxes them...

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

Chester gets a bath once every few weeks, he's had two since I've had him. He doesn't seem to mind at all. I have a VERY sensitive sence of smell, plus he doesn't groom himself as often as he probably should.

I put him in the bathroom sink with a few inches of warm water, and I also have a bucket full of warm water on the counter. I hold him with one hand, under his belly, and use the other to scoop water out of the bucket with a cup and pour it over his body, then lather and rince. He doesn't fight me at all, as long as I don't try to do it when he's in a spastic mood :lol:

He looooves the blowdryer on the lowest setting and will sit there on a towel and let me blow dry him. If he didn't like that, I would probably just wrap him in a clean, dry towel.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a super duper sensitive nose, and my kitties do not smell. Ever. Jazz did, but it was because she had horrible teeth. Since her teeth were horrible, so was her breath, therefore her coat got stinky sometimes because obviously she cleaned herself with her tongue. My cousin's cats stink, and I believe that is because she feeds them awful food. I think that if you feed your kitties good food and they are healthy (good teeth are important) and you keep their litterbox clean, kitties should not smell at all.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have hyper-sensitive smell too. I get migraine headaches triggered by smells, too often....I have never had a problem with any of my pets!
Thank Goodness!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

The last time I tried to bathe one of my cats, it was so exciting that I don't care to repeat it. Usually I wipe them with warm wet handcloths if I feel like they need it, usually around the bum area.

Here was the fun I had with Pixie in this old thread: Bathing My Socks. There's some tips in there too.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Lol, well it's great to know that so many haven't smelled a stinky cat! Count your lucky stars because body odor on a cat is not pleasant and is very frustrating when there is no obvious explanation for it. 

I know that my Chelsea had good teeth, ate good food and I definitely kept a clean litter box (duh). Sometimes, they just stink like in her case. For anyone who hasn't checked these obviously common, stinky possiblities, please do. It may very well be something that is very easy to correct. If not, bathe away because sometimes it's just the cat. Although I do think it is rare judging from my own experiences. Out of the 30 plus kitties I have raised only one required this measure. 

Cute pictures of Daizy!!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Picture of Arthur taking a bath....lol


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

lol, that's a cute picture too!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the bath took longer to clean after we washed him than washing him in the first place lol

Luckily he didn't claw me, wasn't very keen on being washed but took it in his stride 

Just hope I never have to wash him again


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Arthur was a very well behaved boy, although he doesn't look overjoyed!


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

My cat got stinky a couple of times and needed a water bath. I held her on the bathroom counter, wet my hands with warm water, and then ran them over her fur. The cat never had to stand in water, just got water spread on him. I did the same with some baby shampoo, rinsed, and then towell dried. The kitty did not like it one bit but she's very calm and was no risk of injuring me.

I've heard that this works but I've never tried it:
Put the cat on window screen. When he gets wet and the claws come out, he will hook himself into the screen like a plastic toy soldier.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Kishkumen said:


> I've heard that this works but I've never tried it:
> Put the cat on window screen. When he gets wet and the claws come out, he will hook himself into the screen like a plastic toy soldier.


Ya' :lol: You definately crack me up....that is hilarious!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'd suggest using a sink.. or get a giant tub-pan thing to fill with water and do it that way. Shower? You're NUTS! That noise will scare the living day light out of them! And claws, claws everywhere! 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can hear the cat's thoughts now: "These are not the results I expected! Is this Candid Camera?"


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont want to sound rude or anything but if they are so stinky why not take them to the groomer or have a traveling groomer come to your house. That way you dont have to deal with the scratching and a trained person knows how to deal. Just a suggestion!


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

I bathe both of my cats once a month. I have done this since they were kittens. My bathroom has a shower stall with sliding doors so that is what I use when I bathe them. They hate it and meow on the top of their kitty lungs but I always come out alive. I regularly order from www.petedge.com and they have a grooming bag that I was looking into buying. The following is the link to the product:

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product ... =3109&AS=1

Hope it helps.


----------

